
We Let Machine Learning Design Logos - Faizann20
https://www.designwithai.com/
======
moinism
I'm skeptical of all these companies with "AI" logos. I don't see much
intelligence in generated logos.

Why:

1\. The logo icon is almost always from a service like The Noun Project.
Probably fetched with 'category' of the company user enters. If it's not an
icon then the first letter of the company name, why not?

2\. The generated logo has the company name in different combinations of
fonts, background and foreground colors. A simple algorithm with random value
selection can do that. Where's AI in that?

Either AI is not being used at all or not to its full potential at least.

Why don't I see a logo for my product that has an icon like, say Airbnb's "A"
or Apple's "Bitten Apple". All I get for my tech product are small mobiles and
browser windows.

~~~
Faizann20
Your skepticism is partially correct and we've been pretty open about what we
have and how we're applying ML. Lets take the example of getting all icons
from a single category. If you choose the category food and your description
contains "apple & bananas", it's not trivial to get an icon with an apple and
banana unless you are using some sort of ML. Moreover, which fonts to put
together is also not trivial. If we just start putting random stuff together,
you'll be able to differentiate it pretty easily.

Now to your last point, we are working on something like that. We are training
a deep learning architecture that creates logos from scratch, the stuff you
are talking about. But we wanted to ship a simple yet decent product before we
started working on more sophisticated stuff. In a couple of months, users will
have option to select icons that are entirely generated by an AI engine.

I hope that clears some things. AI is being used in many places but there are
also atleast 2-3 features that we're working on right now which will really
exhibit the effectiveness of AI here.

Let me know if you wanna chat more about this. Happy to talk!

~~~
johnnycab
Some of the points you make were also brought up in the ShowHN post for 'My
Brand New Logo', which similarly uses AI as it's USP. I would like to know,
what differentiates your service?

[https://mybrandnewlogo.com/](https://mybrandnewlogo.com/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19076745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19076745)

~~~
Faizann20
What we are doing different?

We are training a deep learning architecture that creates logos from scratch.
But we wanted to ship a simple yet decent product before we started working on
more sophisticated stuff. In a couple of months, users will have option to
select icons that are entirely generated by an AI engine.

------
neilk
I’ve seen a couple of these sites that purport to design logos with AI. They
seem to be based on the hope that randomized graphic options + sufficient
clicks + ML = something better than random.

It might work, eventually, for organizations with very simple needs - they
need a logo just to seem like a real business. But notice how none of these
logos communicate much.

I have to say, logos are not where I would expect AI to triumph in the next
little while.

Logos work when there are subtle resonances between what humans know, how they
perceive things, and the wealth of information humans accumulate over a
lifetime of looking at things. Not to mention, how one uses all these factors
to distinguish oneself from peers.

The history of computers has often proven pronouncements like mine wrong - but
usually the computer is used to do something different rather than replace the
subtlety a human can bring. I still find it hard to see where the space is
between “I made us a logo in Word with Papyrus” and a proper design process.

~~~
yowlingcat
I agree. Branding and logo design is all about visual communication. It's
subtle, and often times hinges on idiomatic context -- for better or worse.
Take AirBnB, for example -- it was critically panned for looking like a butt.
Applying machine learning to this goal doesn't mean the design process itself
can really be abridged because you still have to figure out what it is you
actually want to say.

~~~
neilk
Yeah, but let’s assume they aren’t trying for the unicorn-rebrand-
in-200-countries market.

What’s the disruptive underdog market here?

Maybe it’s the ancillary stuff. Like, you have a basic logo, now generate the
files for all the other things; biz cards, stationery, online, .icos, etc etc
etc

------
elamje
It’s tough to compete with free things like
[https://hatchful.shopify.com](https://hatchful.shopify.com) because social
media logos are included and don’t cost $49.

Not sure if the result logos are intentionally blurry, but that definitely
needs to be fixed. You will lose more business with the low quality results,
than you will from people who make a logo and save the high quality version
for free. People who are actually going to be willing to pay are going to be
turned off by the bad result.

~~~
Faizann20
Thanks a lot for providing feedback. I am guessing by your comments that you
made a logo on mobile. If that's the case, we have been trying to fix this
issue ASAP hence the message "click modify to see high quality version". These
problems arise because of resizing on canvas and we have already fixed a lot
of them. We'll hopefully fix all the quality issues in a couple of weeks but
since the logos are not way too blurry, we are doing it as we go. Moreover,
people usually buy the logos on desktop and the quality is pretty good on
desktop from what I've observed on different screens. Please correct me if I
am wrong.

Thanks again for your feedback. If you happen to visit the website in a couple
of days, you'll hopefully see much better logos in terms of clarity.

------
recursivecaveat
The problem with this implementation I feel is that I'm 100% willing to spend
hours scrolling through logos for something that would be the face of a
project, so the top pick, or even the top 100 picks are not really meaningful
to me. The part where this kind of service could be useful is that its faster
to scroll through options than to fiddle with logos in photoshop to create
options. In that vein I'd include a feedback loop where you can explore things
that are adjacent to something you like. In my case I'd say "This icon is a
slam dunk, lock it in and let's explore other elements."

~~~
mikejarema
"a feedback loop where you can explore things that are adjacent to something
you like" \- I dabbled with this idea for a bit a few years back and ended up
with logocaster.com as an early demo of the idea (desktop only). If you see a
logo you like you can lock in the color scheme, font/font category and (basic)
style.

I wish I had the time to get some icons in there and a better UI, but it's
tough to compete with the awesome free logo generators out there, so I put it
on hold.

~~~
Faizann20
Nice website you've got there.

~~~
mikejarema
Thanks -- it was just an interesting diversion with a trickle of traffic over
the years, no ML under the hood (or anywhere close to it for that matter). I
wish you and your team the best with your product, I especially would love to
see custom drawn icons courtesy of your AI!

~~~
Faizann20
We'll have it soon! Thanks for the best wishes, really appreciate it.

------
clay_the_ripper
Could you share more details about what’s happening behind the scenes? I mean
this in the spirit of constructive feedback but the logos it generated for my
business just seemed to a random mixup of color and type combined with a
freely available icon pulled from one of those “free icons” websites.

I don’t really see where the ML plays into this. Cool concept though, I’d love
to see it ask me if I like such and such and refine the process a bit more to
land on something I actually like.

~~~
Faizann20
Oh definitely. Here are some of the areas where ML comes in.

\- The colors you see are generated by ML models, not us. If you don't like
them, just hit the dislike button and our ML models will soon stop creating
them.

\- Icon selection based on the description is not an easy problem. You have to
understand the semantics of what you're trying to say and match those with an
icon's appearance. We're using word embeddings and auto encoders here.

\- Initially, a genetic algorithm generates a bunch of stuff but that gets
pruned by ML systems. As we get more feedback, that ranking/pruning is going
to be more effective.

\- Which fonts to combine together is not trivial. Convolutional neural
networks come to the rescue here.

\- Finally, one of the additional features we are working on is going to
generate icons from scratch using GANs.

I hope this answers your question. Let me know if you wanna talk more about
how we go about doing everything. Always happy to chat.

~~~
tiborsaas
You seemed to encode here a typical Fiverr logo design workflow that I would
do too at no / minimal budget.

May I challenge you to explore these options?

\- Not all logos needs colors, actually they should work in black and white as
well.

\- Your models don't seem to understand meaning or just to be fair, context. A
name, tagline is probably too little information to infer a match. For my
music tv app, I got 80% notes, keys and other music related icons. Not very
imaginative. I usually write down / sketch my first 3 ideas and then throw
them away since if it took me 15 minutes it would too for others.

\- Why put always an icon there? An icon is a supplement, most successful
logos just use a pretty (and expensive) typeface.

\- How to do more imaginative typography? I type in The Brand Name and it the
engine doesn't even try to change the case of the text.

I would expect to be imaginative, like:

    
    
        THE..
        BRAND
        NAME.
    

From an AI logo maker I would expect you to generate me a vector file point by
point, preferably using some kind of GAN-s.

~~~
Faizann20
This is some good feedback, thanks a lot. I'll make sure to include some of
these points in our next iteration of the product.

Thanks again.

------
mushufasa
In my personal experience, the process of picking a logo for a startup is
usually a long conversation among the founders about how to establish the
brand, what the tone should be, and how to succinctly communicate the core
value of the firm. The logo design itself is almost always outsourced, but the
concept and sketch are either conceived by the founders or edited by them
(choosing among various draft designs).

I'm not sure how/whether an AI-driven logo helps that process meaningfully.
The execution of logo design is not the problem -- it's the concept which is
the hard part. And that concept is a very human process.

Since the founders are in this thread: are you most passionate about design
which led you to machine learning or are you passionate about machine learning
and looked for a way to implement techniques? The engineering + ui/ux looks
nifty, well done! As someone who has tried 99 designs, freelancers, and my own
sketches for my projects' logos, my feedback is that this is a neat tool but I
probably wouldn't find it useful were I ever to need to create a logo again.

Maybe a freelance web developer who has to create logos all the time for
client projects would have a different perspective.

Edit: after looking through some more of the comments, if there was a feature
that generated 100 different concepts of logos, let me share a link with other
co-founders, and let us collaboratively tweak the results through rounds of
feedback, THAT would be useful. As others commented, there are plenty of
(free) 'design a logo' tools, but I don't know of any tools that 'help teams
decide on a logo.' If the process helped us refine our concept, we would be so
grateful for the value provided.

~~~
Faizann20
This is awesome feedback. Thanks.

A couple of points. You are right when you say it's a long process but I
believe you'll agree that it's not long for everybody. There are so many new
companies that just want a decent and affordable logo as quickly as they can.
Those are the people we are targeting now.

Regarding your comment about the logo concept - we are working on some deep
learning architectures that generates the icon (concept) from scratch. That
feature will take some time because of computational reasons but once that's
in place, even startup founders who want to go a few rounds to get their logo
concept would be able to use our website.

Let me know if you want to talk more about how we're gonna do it. Thanks again
for your feedback, it's awesome!

~~~
mushufasa
No one wants to (or should) spend too much time on a logo as opposed to
focusing on their business.

Yet, most founding teams I've met end up spending a disproportionate amount of
time (though not much money) discussing or changing their logo.

Also, startup founders usually only do this a few times. Web design
consultants would do this more frequently.

~~~
Faizann20
That seems fair. We are definitely going to add an iteration process that you
can go through to end up with something you like. Thanks again for the
feedback. It's super helpful in improving the product.

------
ted0
Namecheap's Logo Maker is free: [https://www.namecheap.com/logo-
maker/](https://www.namecheap.com/logo-maker/)

~~~
Faizann20
Not just Namecheap, there are so many other options. We're not trying to
replace designers or these free websites. We're providing an alternative that
we believe is better because of several reasons.

\- Our system figures out your needs by just looking at the description you
provide. You don't have to select anything else to create very relevant logos
to your brand. This is not the case with other websites where you have to
provide plenty of information or at least do significant customizations. \-
Not one of these websites are generating icons from scratch. We will in a
couple of weeks/months. This is going to be a very exciting feature that will
set us apart. Let me know if you want to talk about this in more detail. \-
Our system learns as more people create logos. We have a feedback loop that
continuous retrains the models to improve the logo creation process. In a few
months, our logos will definitely be way better than free websites and other
competitors.

Finally, at the end of the day, we still offer an alternative that we think
has better features. If someone chooses to use a free website, by all means.

~~~
PostOnce
"Our system matches keywords to clipart" seems like a more accurate
description, it's not really designing anything, is it?

If I try to make a coffee shop logo, it won't design me a brand-new cup or
bean graphic, as far as I can see, it'll just apply existing stock clipart?

edit: I ask because I genuinely can't tell if its generated on the fly or is
existing human-designed vector art

~~~
dr_dshiv
That's a good example of disenchantment in AI. It's not magic, but seems to
be, so the more it's understandable, the more people tend to claim it isn't
AI. I like how your comment pins this on the nature of designing -- Herb Simon
gives a good definition of design in "sciences of the artificial" and this
system seems to be designing. Not drawing, but designing.

~~~
TaupeRanger
AI has always been a sliding scale. A calculator is AI if you want to call it
that. But when we start invoking terminology that evokes human-like
creativity, things start to break down because we don't understand that kind
of creativity and we have never built a machine capable of it. People like to
bring up chess and Go in these conversations, because "people thought those
required creativity". In reality, we found out that brute forcing a bunch of
data through a computational statistics program ended up working, so those
games actually _didn 't_ require creativity. This logo system is not doing
anything remotely worthy of being called "design", unless you define that word
to be utterly devoid of the implied creativity of a intelligent, sentient
creator.

~~~
dr_dshiv
> In reality, we found out that brute forcing a bunch of data through a
> computational statistics program ended up working, so those games actually
> didn't require creativity

The assumption you are making, if I understand it, is that creativity needs to
_work like_ human creativity not just _look like_ it. Similarly, design isn't
design unless it _works like_ human design, which involves sentience.

I'm just not sure that these assumptions are fair to make when we are
discussing meaningful advances in artificial intelligence.

------
rossdavidh
You know, I'm not saying it's great, but I am saying plenty of people have
paid money for worse results from humans.

~~~
Faizann20
I don't disagree with you. The product is new and we've put a lot of effort in
trying to create good logos but we're by no means perfect. The idea is to let
users use it for a couple of months. If they like their logos, they buy them.
If they don't, that is feedback for us and we can use that to significantly
improve our models. And I believe that the logos might not be perfect but some
of them are usually pretty good. You can have a look at our twitter page to
see some good examples:
[https://twitter.com/DesignwithAiHQ](https://twitter.com/DesignwithAiHQ)

~~~
jrochkind1
Huh, the first handful I saw on your twitter feed do look pretty good to me, I
agree.

The ones on your home page look a lot less good to me. I'm not sure you've
picked your best to show on the home page, I see the home page and think "eh,
these logos are not that good, I probably don't want this."

~~~
Faizann20
This is a dilemma we've been facing for quite some time now. Different people
like different kinds of logos. The logos you see on our home page seemed good
to a few people we talked with and the logos I am posting on twitter are all
chosen by me. I might just go ahead and replace them with the twitter logos.
Thanks for this feedback. No one has previously told me that they didn't like
the logos on the homepage. I'm definitely going to consider changing them.

~~~
r1nkgrl
I agree with the parent comment that the twitter logos are much better than
the ones currently on the website.

Overall, I think the website design is very good. The barrier to entry is
extremely low.

~~~
Faizann20
So that's two people. We're gonna replace those logos in a couple of days.
Thanks.

------
Faizann20
Founder here. Happy to answer any questions you might have. This has been
going on for over a year and there were plenty of opportunities to apply
machine learning to logo design e.g font and icon selection, color
combinations, component alignments, icon generation etc. Please note that we
are not trying to replace logo designers at all. We just want new brands to
have an opportunity to get a quick and decent logo in a reasonable price.
Happy to chat more about the product here.

~~~
Ycros
The popup dialog you get when you click either "like" or "dislike" is annoying
- show it the first time and then don't show it again. I'm happy to scroll
through a bunch of logos and quickly mark some likes/dislikes, but not with a
popup on each one.

~~~
Faizann20
Got it, we'll fix this. The likes and dislikes are really important for our ML
models. Thanks for the suggestion.

------
monokai_nl
AI and logo design is hard. I'm running
[https://mybrandnewlogo.com](https://mybrandnewlogo.com) and it's basically a
bunch of if / else statements and a lot of custom algorithms to generate the
right proportions of layout elements and color schemes. Although it's quite
intricate, there are no neural networks involved. Then again, when I studied
AI 15 years ago, a part of what was considered AI were decision trees (it was
part of Machine Learning in our course). Decision trees are basically if /
else statements. Is that genuine AI? I don't know, but it's hard to draw a
strict line between "real" AI and "simple" computer instructions.

~~~
neilk
This looks very cool. Kudos!

If you can share this - what kinds of organizations are you targeting? What do
they care the most about?

I have a background in graphic design and computering, and I find it hard to
envision the customer. They want a logo, want full control, don’t want to
involve another human, have a price point below Fiverr? But maybe you’re
serving people that I can’t see would need logo services.

~~~
SnowingXIV
New startups or small businesses. You're right they want control but they
can't afford tons of money to sink into iterations with a professional
designer (also what makes a professional designer nowadays?). With this they
get to see tons of variants of a logo that feels right to them with ease to
make adjustments. Yes, they might be a bit soulless but it'll look sleek if
you have a decent eye for design and application. Always ask yourself and test
it with will this look good on a website, business card, shirt, whatever you
need.

I'd argue these little generators can produce better looking mathematically
sound logos that are cheaper than dealing with a back and forth when you hire
someone from upwork, 99, fiverr, your local college student.

~~~
monokai_nl
That's correct. Startups, freelancers, side-hustlers. In short, people that
just want a nice logo, but don't have the budget and / or time to work with a
professional design agency.

Regarding mathematics and aesthetics: whenever you generate something with an
algorithm, you'll inevitably give up some kind of variation. An algorithm only
works within a subset of all possibilities. So I don't think logo generators
can do everything that a designer can.

But for a lot of people it's the perfect option. You'll get a good logo for a
friendly price.

------
dirtyid
Nothing remarkable, but nothing terrible either which might actually be more
important considering how much bad branding is out there.

~~~
Faizann20
You're absolutely right. We didn't want to get too fancy right away. We wanted
a simple yet decent product in the start and with the feedback we were gonna
get, we would improve the product. We're definitely going to add fancy stuff
but gradually. People usually don't even get a decent logo and yet they have
to pay a good amount for it.

Just from this post, over 500 logos have been liked/disliked by users which
gives us a good amount of data to retrain our models for improvement and more
fancy content.

------
nestorherre
Something went wrong :-( This website is hosted by PythonAnywhere, an online
hosting environment. Something went wrong while trying to load it; please try
again later.

~~~
Agentlien
The cached link from Google works
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:7RM1xO...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:7RM1xO-_5zsJ:https://www.designwithai.com/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

------
zxcvbn4038
I had it pick a logo for “Brawndo - The Thirst Mutilator!” and it mostly
picked cups, people drinking from cups, and some abstract geometry. There
might not be any actual AI involved - I think picking the category “drinks”
and hashing my brand name as a random seed could produce the same result (and
it did prompt me for a category). So all in all I think paying someone on
Craigslist $20 would yield a superior result.

~~~
Faizann20
I apologize if you didn't like the logos. We have a feedback loop in place
that takes care of this. Since we just launched a week ago, there are some
logos that users don't usually like.This is by no means perfect right now but
it'll get better with time. We already have 118 logos that users have ranked
using the "like" and "dislike" buttons. We'll soon be using all this data to
create better logos.

~~~
zxcvbn4038
I didn’t say I didn’t like it, just that the results are indistinguishable
from random. Reminds me of
[http://tiffzhang.com/startup](http://tiffzhang.com/startup) which used a
pseudorandom number to deterministically generate start up websites w/logos.

~~~
Faizann20
The apology is because the fact that our system was not able to create logos
that match the context you provided. That is what we intend to do and we want
to do it well. The problem right now arises from the facts that we're somewhat
in the range of 50-100k icons but we really need a couple million perhaps to
always be able to offer you something that semantically matches your
description. We'll keep working on our product and hopefully very soon, people
won't have such issues.

Thanks for the feedback though. Really appreciate it.

------
telesilla
I actually was quite impressed. I invented a fake company and it made quite a
good logo.

[https://www.designwithai.com/shareLogoSocial?logoHash=1422d7...](https://www.designwithai.com/shareLogoSocial?logoHash=1422d72cfd214849276958cb89f7bf81d4a59735b4abcfa8441925ca304d558e)

I'd use this for exploring and generating ideas. Which is what AI-design is
good for, really.

~~~
Faizann20
Happy to know that you liked your logo. Let us know if there is anything we
could do to improve the product.

------
mjfisher
Can anyone comment on how copyright and IP laws might play with this kind of
concept? I can see accidental collision with existing branding, particularly
if real world designs were ingested as training data. From what I understand
that may not occur with this product, but it's an interesting line of thought.

~~~
Faizann20
That's a very real concern for us. We are taking a few measures for this and
are continuing to look into this. \- As soon as a logo is purchased with a
unique icon, we delete that icon from our data. - We manually go through our
icon repositories and try to find icons that have already been used in logos
and delete them.

We'll continue doing this until we are left with stuff that has not been used
anywhere else in a logo.

~~~
mjfisher
Interesting, thanks for the response. Perhaps eventually ML could form part of
a solution to that problem too

------
jacobwilliamroy
Omni Consumer Products:

[https://www.designwithai.com/shareLogoSocial?logoHash=c82f33...](https://www.designwithai.com/shareLogoSocial?logoHash=c82f33181dcb4bd7107f6da0296a077d6d17f11f643878a7a0c7cfe67888082e)

That was a fun diversion.

~~~
Faizann20
That seems like a nice logo :D

------
elpacorobo
Great to see one more logo maker to the community. I bought a logo two days
ago from Wizlogo ([https://wizlogo.com](https://wizlogo.com)). They use
premium marks instead of the noun project; you should also think about that -
would solve more problems with the trademarks and so on. I would like to see
monogram implementation or only text-based logotypes - there are a lot of
different users all over the world, and the icons duplicate in the long run.
However, great job!

~~~
Faizann20
Thanks a lot for the feedback. Your point about icons expiring is well taken
and that is one reason we want to create a system that generates icons from
scratch. We'll also add more monogram variations.

------
thomasedwards
“Machine Learning”

~~~
Faizann20
It seems like you're one of those people that didn't like our use of "machine
learning" to create logos. Happy to chat about why ML is needed and why other
solutions don't work.

~~~
MegaButts
I'm curious why machine learning was necessary.

~~~
Faizann20
Several reasons.

\- What colors to choose for the user if he/she doesn't know the colors? \-
What icon to choose based on the text given? \- What fonts to use together? \-
What font types to use (bold, italic etc) \- Can we generate icons from
scratch? \- As we get user feedback, can we improve the logos?

And so many more areas where we can apply ML. Happy to talk at length about
this if you want.

------
legostormtroopr
Can you guarantee that your logos don't conflict with those that are already
trademarked?

A bit part of logo design is ensuring that it can be trademarked, so this is
pretty important.

~~~
Faizann20
That's a very real concern for us. We are taking a few measures for this and
are continuing to look into this.

\- As soon as a logo is purchased with a unique icon, we delete that icon from
our data. \- We manually go through our icon repositories and try to find
icons that have already been used in logos and delete them.

We'll continue doing this until we are left with stuff that has not been used
anywhere else in a logo.

------
rajuljain883
Keep it up guys. I see a lot of effort from your side.

~~~
Faizann20
Thank you so much. You bet! I spent 120 straight days while finishing up the
development of the website and it was just too exciting for me to stop. There
is still tons of stuff we are working on right now e.g using GANs to create
icons from scratch, using Conv Nets to color the icons etc. Very excited for
the future!

------
Walark
How in hell "AI" gonna put the emotional/cultural dimensions and what the
brand (history) stands for?

~~~
Faizann20
We're not claiming we're magical. Our machine learning systems are fairly
straight forward right now but we're going to keep improving and understanding
brand information is on the top of our todo list. The task of understanding
emotion is non trivial but not impossible. We are working on a few areas to
sort this out. Please keep in touch, we'll try our best to improve this
product as well as we can.

------
PhoenixRobo
Very cool. I love the fact that it requires almost no input except for the
company name and description. I'm interested to see if AI can eventually
create a font by itself? If that's possible you would definitely be able to
create some iconic designs.

Keep up the effort. This looks promising.

------
eachro
I'm super curious what the ML looks like behind the scenes. Do y'all think
it's just a GAN thats been fed tons of logos that already exist? That seems
unlikely–I can't imagine there are nearly enough logos for that.

~~~
Faizann20
Ha most people are. Unfortunately, it's not a GAN that does everything. We
wanted a system that works and creates high quality logos and GANs are still
reaching there. On a high level, there are multiple ML models that are
responsible for different tasks such as color combination generation, icon
selection, font pairing etc. All these collectively form the entire product.
Let me know if you want to chat more about this.

------
mertnesvat
Nowadays creating a product is much easier and effortless I think they're
aiming to get that fast companies which doesn't have so much effort and money
for design.

~~~
Faizann20
Yes. We are planning to target that audience.

~~~
mertnesvat
I think overall it looks nice and Ai is a magical box for some people which is
quite mesmerising.

Also product hunt is recommended a lot for submitting, there are tons of small
startups checks product hunt daily.

~~~
Faizann20
Yes, we are planning to launch on product hunt. Thanks for your suggestion and
appreciation :)

------
mlthoughts2018
This doesn’t seem to work for free form text. It tries to force you to self-
select into categories. This is just immediately not usable.

~~~
Faizann20
Any suggestion? Would love your feedback on this problem.

~~~
mlthoughts2018
Sure, use character n-gram or word-part models that generate logos from input
text that doesn’t have to be matched to a fixed vocabulary. When input text is
weird, it should never fall back to trying to make the user self-select into a
category and the logos should not try to be generated from coarse category
information at all.

------
Faizann20
Founder here. If the website was down, please retry. We just fixed some issues
and everything should work well now.

------
pixxel
9 dollar logos. There’s a market for shitty logos for sure but why not go to
fiverr and save four bucks.

------
madc
How does it compare to [https://looka.com](https://looka.com)?

~~~
Faizann20
Comparison with Looka (and Brandmark), both of them are excellent competitors
and it just raises the bar for us. But we want to be different in several
ways.

More automation by AI - That's our main goal. If you create logos on Looka and
Brandmark repetitively, you'll observe patterns. That happens because although
Looka and Brandmark are applying AI, they are still getting a lot of
information from the user before making logos i.e "select the logos you
liked", "select the color schemes you like". We want to do away with all these
things and only require the brand description. This cuts the time in less than
half according to what we've measured. Below are some of the AI use cases we
are working on. No other website is doing that right now.

AI Based Coloring - Our colors are not hand-picked by us. They are entirely
generated by machine learning algorithms. We are also working on icon coloring
using AI where the icon will have multiple colors entirely added by AI.

AI Based Icons - Almost every website including ours is using repositories of
icons from websites like Flaticons, Nounproject etc. We are working on adding
another layer where the icons are generated by the AI system itself.

AI Based Suggestions - We believe our in-browser customizer is relatively
easier to use than others. We give the user an option to just select items
that are suggested to him/her by our machine learning algorithms. We've got
extremely positive feedback about this and are happy that people are liking
it.

These are some of the areas where we're trying to be different than our
competitors. We also offer more affordable prices than both Looka and
Brandmark.

------
tomc1985
While the product is interesting it makes me sad to see it locked behind a
SaaS business model

~~~
Faizann20
What other business models would you recommend? We are still pretty new and
are open to suggestions. Moreover, we are still a very small team and it's
easy for us to change our business model. SaaS seemed to be the best, so we
went with it.

~~~
tomc1985
I am a strong believer in open-source and against rental/pay-per-use, so if
there is some way to work that into your product that would be cool. People
should be able to buy a product and run/use it at their leisure. But don't go
and kill your profitability on my account...

------
nga_
I tried for my company, results were extremely poor and I did not like a
single logo.

~~~
Faizann20
I apologize if you didn't like the logos. We have a feedback loop in place
that takes care of this. Since we just launched a week ago, there are some
logos that users don't usually like. Could you please tell me your company
name so that I can have a look at your logos and improve the product? This is
by no means perfect right now but it'll get better with time. We already have
118 logos that users have ranked using the "like" and "dislike" buttons. We'll
soon be using all this data to create better logos.

------
lwh
can you add a feature to explain the logo using nonsensical, pretentious
language? this is a major factor for most people

~~~
Faizann20
That seems like a great idea. I'll definitely see what I can do. Thanks!

------
cormullion
Did your system design your logo?

~~~
Faizann20
Partially! We got the idea of brain and text from the system but added the
pencil icon manually.

------
softwarelimits
Internal Server Error

~~~
Faizann20
Apologies. Could you please try again. I just checked and it's working fine
here.

